#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-01
<sayco> hii
<mohamed_yosry> sayco, hi
<sayco> i'm new here and i want some help plz
<mohamed_yosry> feel free to ask
<sayco> my real name is Mohamed Sayed
<sayco> i'm in the Final year communication enginering
<sayco> i just joined to the team yesterday
<sayco> i love ubuntu and i use it for 3 years
<mohamed_yosry> we're gonna meet today
<mohamed_yosry> ubuntu hour @ aswan cafe
<mohamed_yosry> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=193219340716111
<mohamed_yosry> where u r from ?
<sayco> i know but unfortunately I'm from ismailia so it soting hard to arrive nw
<sayco> somting*
<sayco> i wanna help but i don't know how :(
<mohamed_yosry> 5aleek mtab3 , w n7awl ngm3 group fe ismalia
<sayco> yareet
<sayco> ana a3raf nas keter fe ismailia used ubuntu
<sayco> bs mafesh team fe ismailia
<sayco> ana fe el shorouk academy bs 5alas a5er sana
<mohamed_yosry> kol mara btbd2a mn individuals
<mohamed_yosry> wana fe shorouk bardo :)
<ahmed_> :D
<mohamed_yosry> Menopia, ahmed_ also in shrouk
<ahmed_> sayco, w fe install feast 2orib
<ahmed_> w 3ayzn naf fe hanasa ma3ana sayco
<sayco> tb da tamam awy
<sayco> mashy
<sayco> tb howa el install feast emta ta2reban
<sayco> ???
<ahmed_> 27tmal el 5amis ba3d el gy
<ahmed_> 27na isa el naharda hantf2 3ala el tafasil w hanzbt ma3a el gam3a w 2wl mayb2y el kalam 2ked han2olk
<ahmed_> join el group 3ala el facebook w hat3rf men 3alah
<sayco> tamam bs matensash en da hayeb2a a5er youm fel midtermat
<sayco> 3amalt embare7 :)
<mohamed_yosry> our midterms @ 30/4
<ahmed_> t2dr 5ls 2mt7ank w tigy
<sayco> isa
<mohamed_yosry> installfest seems to be some fun after exams ;)
<ahmed_> w tab3n 2y 7ad t3rfw men bara el gam3a 7aty 2olw ygy
<sayco> tab3an :)
<sayco> aked w men gowa el gam3a kaman isa
<ahmed_> BTW 27na 7asabat
<sayco> wana fe handasa communication
<sayco> sana kam a7med
<sayco> ?
<ahmed_> 3rd
<sayco> w Mohamed ?
<mohamed_yosry> 3rd too
<sayco> tamam :)
<sayco> howa matlob meny a3mel eh tany ba3d ma3aalt join l egy loco team
<sayco> 3ashan ana toht showaya :(
<ahmed_> 2stny bs l7d man3ln 3an el event ...
<mohamed_yosry> join mailing list
<ahmed_> belzabt
<sayco> done 2day el sob7
<sayco> fe 7aga tanya
<sayco> ?
<mohamed_yosry> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-eg
<ahmed_> 2b2y 2kd 3alana bs 3alashn nt2bl w shof han3ml 2h
<sayco> mashy
<ahmed_> 2ol yarab bs 7ad ygy :)
<sayco> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sayco> l2 isa fe nas keter hategy
<sayco> hageb ma3aya nas men handasa isa
<ahmed_> 2sl el nas fi 7asabt be 3afia showay :D
<sayco> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sayco> isa 5er
<sayco> :)
<sayco> thx for ur help ,and pleased to meet u all
<mohamed_yosry> u r welcome
<sayco> w tafa2al isa 5er w fe nas keter hategy
<sayco> :)
<sayco> bye nw
<ahmed_> :)
<ahmed_> bye
<thelinuxer> Menopia: mohamed_yosry hey guys ...
<mohamed_yosry> thelinuxer, hi
<mohamed_yosry> we r gonna come a bit late
<thelinuxer> just called islam
<thelinuxer> he told me that
<Menopia> thelinuxer, i am sorry for that :)
<thelinuxer> np
 * Menopia Heading to Aswan cafe
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<mgamal> kim0, where are you?
<kim0> mgamal: sigh .. still stuck at work
<mgamal> *sigh&
<mgamal> the jam is missing you
<mgamal> we haven't started anythign serious yet
<kim0> I miss ya guys too :)
<mgamal> are you going to come over or are you going to pass?
<kim0> lemme see
<kim0> mgamal: okie dokie .. coming in ~ 30mins
<mgamal> k00l
<kim0> mgamal: how many already there
<mgamal> about 10-15
<mgamal> mostly n00bs
<kim0> k00l :)
<kim0> about the 10-15 part hehe
 * kim0 jumps around .. shaves, gets dressed, ... duh real life
<mgamal> lol @ kim0
<thelinuxer> loooool @ kim0
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-02
<alcrazy> السلام عليكم
<alcrazy> هو مفيش خد هنا ولا اية
<hamalawy> hello everyone
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-03
<mm_> salmo 3likom
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-26
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man
<ashams> hey thelinuxer
<ashams> :)
<ashams> hr u doing?
<thelinuxer> about the deleted post
<thelinuxer> fine el7l
<ashams> one sec waiting for Wafik
<thelinuxer> the group is tech related non commercial
<thelinuxer> so i guess it's cool to have it on our group
<ashams> thelinuxer, allowing this will leave an exploit for want-to-have-members-in-my-group-ppl :)
<Tux-Tn> ashams, we have the same problem with ubuntu tunisia
<thelinuxer> ashams: meen  :D?
<Tux-Tn> ashams, guys are posting links to pages and groups
<ashams> Tux-Tn, man, it's damn everywhere :D
<Tux-Tn> ashams, but i think it's the same page
<ashams> thelinuxer, hehe :)
<ashams> Tux-Tn, what you mean?
<Tux-Tn> ashams, tabedol el5abra ubuntu is the name of the group?
<Tux-Tn> ashams, in arabic but i can't write arabic
<thelinuxer> no it isn't
<Tux-Tn> it's not the same troll :D
<Tux-Tn> sorry
<thelinuxer> i sent them your page asking them to join forces
<ashams> yep, trool have many faces :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, what you meen ya man? :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: there was a page called "tabadol el 7'ebrat"
<thelinuxer> it's tunisian so I sent them ubuntutunisia page
<thelinuxer> asking them to join forces instead of starting a new initiative
<ashams> ah, I got it
<thelinuxer> now about android egypt
<thelinuxer> is it cool or not and y ?
<ashams> ah, looks like an ambush :)
<ashams> no, it's not cool :P
<thelinuxer> bos he is what i did in the past before u became admin :P
<thelinuxer> if it's an initiative non-commercial related to open source then it's cool to have
<SySEnG> hey
<thelinuxer> supporting other local communities
<ashams> hey, SySEnG
<thelinuxer> and we expect them to support us
<thelinuxer> hi SySEnG
<SySEnG> hi
<Tux-Tn> thelinuxer, you support open source or free software?
<thelinuxer> Tux-Tn: mostly free software of course, but with the occasional opensource stuff
<thelinuxer> for instance android is the only mature platform near free software philosophy
<SySEnG> I'm Microsoft System Engineer
<thelinuxer> so in comparison to other mobile os it's cool to support it
<SySEnG> yes
<SySEnG> i love android
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: welcome, r u here to confess ur sins :P ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, man, it's FB, we can't allow cross publicizing aslan, it'll turn into shitty hell. And I think Wafik shouldn't allow it too, just a suggestion :)
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: r u Mohamed Wafik ?
<ashams> I guess so :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: what about the goal to penetrate other local communities here in Egypt ?
<thelinuxer> it's one of the main LoCo goals
<thelinuxer> and we made it ours since day one
<ashams> man, this is diff
<thelinuxer> as long as it's controlled then we shouldn't have a problem
<ashams> it's FB :D
<thelinuxer> and FB too!
<SySEnG> yes i'm mahmoud wafik
<thelinuxer> it's the best channel to reach people
<ashams> ah, we're going into loops, let's hold it for the next meeting
<thelinuxer> most people don't do any offline activities
<SySEnG> no i'm not like to do ADV.
<thelinuxer> i am not going in loops 3ala fekra
<thelinuxer> i am putting new arguments
<ashams> I am :P
<SySEnG> but i say u accept ADV. when some one do this
<ashams> SySEnG, yes, when it's partnered
<SySEnG> any way
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: I don't see this as advertising as much as I see it supporting a local community
<SySEnG> i'm sorry
<thelinuxer> with a related field of interest
<thelinuxer> android is the only platform where ubuntu can play a roll!
<ashams> yep, it's a publicizing only
<thelinuxer> it's the only platform supported on linux
<thelinuxer> the only platform with real free software inside
<thelinuxer> if more devs do android development more would be ubuntu!
<thelinuxer> would be using* ubuntu
<SySEnG> yes
<SySEnG> another thing
<SySEnG> i need to ask
<thelinuxer> hence, I find the intersection ..
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: please ask
<SySEnG> i'm downloaded BACK TRACK 5 R2
<SySEnG> and it didn't work any more
<SySEnG> :)
<thelinuxer> can I please postpone answering that ?
<thelinuxer> i need to discuss ur first issue with ashams
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: I also have to say that before putting your group on our wall you should have asked
<SySEnG> خن
<SySEnG> ok
<SySEnG> sure
<thelinuxer> and Tarek isn't an admin
<SySEnG> no problem
<ashams> thelinuxer, man, let's hold it for the meeting plz, we have another thing to fight over :D
<thelinuxer> and putting text with ALL CAPS really offended me :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: we should be able to solve minor issue quickly
<SySEnG> i say i'm sorry
<thelinuxer> issues*
<SySEnG> so what
<thelinuxer> ashams: so now my arguments are
<ashams> thelinuxer, stop arguing ba2a, you really look like damn me...
<ashams> :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: lol
<thelinuxer> 1. it's an informative group
<ashams> oh God
<thelinuxer> 2. there is a field of intersection
<ashams> Oh God 2
<SySEnG> i don't care
<SySEnG> this is your rule
<SySEnG> so i'm just register
<SySEnG> and i can easly go from your group
<ashams> SySEnG, we're open ya basha, no such a thing called yours and ours
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: that's y there is a rule, to prevent individual judgment
<ashams> thelinuxer, I'm only talking about FB
<thelinuxer> what's the difference ?
<ashams> Fb is very social to the limit that makes it hellish
<ashams> everyone has a page and a group as bonus
<ashams> everyone likes "LIke"s and new joiners
<ashams> ppl like their posts to be liked and shared
<ashams> it's a factoid begadd
<ashams> so, sinking there will return no good
<thelinuxer> tayeb will think about your argument and you should think about my arguments
<SySEnG> ican't understand
<thelinuxer> and will bring this up in the meeting isA
<SySEnG> so
<ashams> ok, I promise
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: about your BackTrac problem
<ashams> SySEnG, what made it to stop working
<thelinuxer> what is exactly happening ?
<SySEnG> i'm open my group only for helping people
<SySEnG> no thing
<ashams> SySEnG, I'm sure of that, it's just a general rule :D
<SySEnG> i'm new with backtrack
<SySEnG> i was using SQL Injection , ETC
<SySEnG> i'm like web hacking but
<SySEnG> just ethic
<ashams> cooool :D
<SySEnG> when some i hack some one
<ashams> ok
<SySEnG> it is only for say the debug and solutions
<SySEnG> get it
<SySEnG> with out any money or any thing other
<ashams> so, when it stopped?
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: we really care about the technical problem :)
<SySEnG> i just try
<ashams> coool, keep working ya man :)
<SySEnG> but it soesn't work with me
<ashams> how?
<SySEnG> is there any hacking Courses
<ashams> what have you tried and didn't work
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> SySEnG: aiwa what's not working ?
<SySEnG> WP Scan
<SySEnG> SQL MAP
<SySEnG> all i try didn't work
<SySEnG> and all documents make attention for PC hacking
<SySEnG> but i like web hacking
<thelinuxer> ok we thought you had a problem like it doesn't boot or something
<SySEnG> it is more fun :D
<SySEnG> no
<ashams> yeah, it's fun :D
<SySEnG> it is working on PC
<SySEnG> i have PC for it
<SySEnG> i'm already have linux server
<thelinuxer> you might want to ask your question in a backtrac related channel
<SySEnG> WEB
<ashams> cool, so the problem that there's no documentation enough
<SySEnG> this is another reason to like WEB hack
<SySEnG> i need to deffince my self
<SySEnG> SQL MAP always have aproblem
<SySEnG> and didn't show kind of DBS
<thelinuxer> ok do the following command without the double qoutes "/j #backtrack-linux"
<SySEnG> when try hacking some one say no DBS is it working without DBS
<thelinuxer> this will open backtrack channel
<thelinuxer> u'll find people with expertease there who can answer your question
<SySEnG> command prompet
<thelinuxer> or guide you to find the answer
<thelinuxer> nope
<thelinuxer> directly in the chat program
<SySEnG> yes
<SySEnG> IRC
<SySEnG> yes yes
<thelinuxer> yes IRC
<SySEnG> mmm
<ashams> SySEnG, I also, loved this site once: http://www.hackthissite.org/pages/index/index.php
<SySEnG> is any courses on egypt for ethic hacker
<SySEnG> but not material
<ashams> I guess not
<SySEnG> i need hacker to teach me
<SySEnG> i'm not hacking from 2009
<SySEnG> till now
<SySEnG> :)
<thelinuxer> there is an upcoming event related to security and hacking
<thelinuxer> http://bluekaizen.org/sklabs.html
<thelinuxer> you might want to attend it
<SySEnG> yes sure
<thelinuxer> yala gtg now
<SySEnG> ok
<thelinuxer> sorry for any misunderstandings
<thelinuxer> and good to know you :)
<SySEnG> no problem
<SySEnG> i'm sorry
<thelinuxer> salam
<SySEnG> so sorry
<SySEnG> salam
<ashams> don't be sorry ya basha, it's ok :)
<thelinuxer> :)
<SySEnG> thnx
<ashams> yw :)
<SySEnG> WP SCAN now only show usernames
<SySEnG> and you can't see Passwords
<SySEnG> :)
<ashams> haha, what is the need ba2a :D
<ashams> but usernames can help alot too
<SySEnG_> Some times we cna get passowrds and can't get users
<SySEnG_> other times we get user and password but have firewall on link or we can't get link of admin panel
<SySEnG_> :D
<ashams> hehe, it's funny :P
<ashams> epic linux systems :D
<SySEnG_> i have linux server only for web
<SySEnG_> i'm don't trust we of microsoft
<SySEnG_> CENTOS 5.9
<SySEnG_> CPANEL
<ashams> yeah, dood for you
<ashams> Centos is a good solution too
<ashams> Cpanel is the best
<SySEnG_> i'm always try to hack my self b4 some one hacked me :D
<SySEnG_> yes CPANEL is the powerfull
<SySEnG_> but it eat resources
<SySEnG_> but my VPS on server have 8 CPU X Core i 7 2.66
<SySEnG_> 8 MB CASH
<ashams> you may ask someone else to hack you :P
<SySEnG_> 3 GB RAM
<SySEnG_> thnx
<SySEnG_> big thnx
<SySEnG_> :D :D :D
<SySEnG_> you can try
<SySEnG_> :D
<SySEnG_> may i have some thing i can't see
<ashams> 3 Gb Ram is damn powerful
<ashams> what OS ba2a?
<ashams> Centos bardo?
<SySEnG_> Yes
<SySEnG_> 5.9
<SySEnG_> WHM/CPanel
<SySEnG_> powered by VZ
<ashams> that's tooooo good for a server, really
<ashams> how much did it cost you?
<SySEnG_> 3 GB i think it is alittle
<SySEnG_> about 250 or 300 $
<SySEnG_> Yearly
<SySEnG_> But it is VPS
<ashams> that's good pricing too
<SySEnG_> not Dedicated
<ashams> ok, it's good too
<ashams> where did you get it?
<SySEnG_> i'll tell you
<ashams> thnx :)
<SySEnG_> modelayer,com
<SySEnG_> but i don't recommend
<SySEnG_> bad manage
<SySEnG_> nodes always have problems
<SySEnG_> down alot
<SySEnG_> but fast support
<ashams> oh
<SySEnG_> good price
<ashams> yes
<SySEnG_> uptime about 85 %
<ashams> it can be good for personal work
<ashams> not professional
<Tux-Tn> <SySEnG_> uptime about 85 % | it's bad not?
<ashams> so, I think I'll try it soon isA
<SySEnG_> :)
<SySEnG_> but i already pay
<SySEnG_> so
<SySEnG_> no i'm don't make personal site
<SySEnG_> i must stay
<ashams> Tux-Tn, bad for pro work
<SySEnG_> no problem
<SySEnG_> i can get you space
<SySEnG_> to try them
<SySEnG_> but with out hacking
<SySEnG_> :D
<SySEnG_> the great thing i do
<ashams> thanks no need :), I like to stay stable ;)
<ashams> what?
<SySEnG_> i get External backup
<SySEnG_> 100 GB
<SySEnG_> weekly backup
<SySEnG_> automated
<ashams> that's great
<SySEnG_> stable = lot of $$$$$$$
<SySEnG_>  :)
<ashams> yeahm mana ba7awesh :D
<SySEnG_> lool
<ashams> :)
<ashams> SySEnG_, I gtg, sorry for the misunderstanding, and really happy to get to know you :)
<ashams> Salam :D
<ashams_> !register
<lubotu3> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ashams_> !unity
<lubotu3> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ashams_> !notunity
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ashams_> !art
<lubotu3> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<egyDev> !classic
<lubotu3> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-27
<beeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hi lubotu3
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-28
<seiflotfy> hi guys
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-30
<Melgeneidy> hello!
<DelphiWorld> Salam :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-01
<ashams> thelinuxer, I appreciate your decentralization idea but I think that if it could work it would have been working by now, that's it :)
<ashams> people need spearheads
<thelinuxer> that's how the whole community works
<thelinuxer> all communities all over the world
<thelinuxer> and yes it's working from 15 years ago
<ashams> mmmm
<ashams> there's a misunderstanding, I guess
<ashams> it always starts with one then everybody else stacks on
<ashams> not on individual movement
<ashams> so, if we depend on individuals they will fail drop dead after a while
<thelinuxer> i think u misused misunderstanding
<ashams> yep, I thought to :)
<ashams> but after I typed it :)
<thelinuxer> what do u suggest instead ?
<thelinuxer> we almost have no members outside cairo/alex/mansoura and partially mansoura
<thelinuxer> there are still many places to go to
<thelinuxer> and we have no resources to do it
<thelinuxer> asking people to do some work might give us the penetration in these places
<ashams> yes, we can get resporces
<ashams> I prefer to focus on on place and let everywhere else get infected
<ashams> but this is away from the decentralization
<ashams> one*
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> i totally disagree
<ashams> I know :P
<thelinuxer> and i find no benefit in waiting in the first place
<thelinuxer> and no harm from trying to do something
<thelinuxer> if it failed we lost nothing
<thelinuxer> but if it became fruitful we gained a lot
<thelinuxer> that's it
<ashams> I'm saying that if we depend on persons to make events on their locations, no one will do anything. Working inside a team is the main idea of having a LoCo
<ashams> plus, if these events focused on Ubuntu and those individuals failed to introduce it and give the necessary support, these mini events will be seriously hurting Ubuntu and of course ubuntu-eg
<thelinuxer> ashams: You're simply repeating the arguments you told us before
<thelinuxer> I won't repeat mine since you heard them before
<ashams> anyway, I'm happy that heard mine :)
<thelinuxer> I heard them before
<ashams> that's more than enough
<thelinuxer> and we discussed them thoroughly
<ashams> well, I said my opinion and provided my arguments, whether you got convinced or not, that's your business, I't's not individual's decision :)
<ashams> it*
<ashams> thelinuxer,  man, I'm always happy to discuss issues with you, plz don't get *uncomforted* when it looks like I can't understand what you say, cuz **its the same here** :)
<thelinuxer> it's not that you can't understand what I am saying or vice versa, that's not the case at all
<ashams> ok, thats' one of those comments I never could understand :D
<thelinuxer> u really can't understand it ?
<ashams> no, I swear I can't :(
<ashams> man, tell me frankly...... am I stupid ? :( :P
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-25
<superlinux> meetingology, سلام
<meetingology> superlinux: Error: "سلام" is not a valid command.
<superlinux> سلام شباب!
<superlinux> من فيه هنا حاضر؟
<superlinux> d4de_, hazrpg lubotu3
<superlinux> d4de, مرحبا
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-31
<Faissl> AMD on raring!
<Faissl> بس كده
